# Would a bamboo shrimp eat babies if other shrimp?



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd like to add a filter feeding shrimp to my aquarium, but before I do I was wondering if anyone knew whether they might catch and eat baby CRS or yellows?

I can't seem to find any of the smaller fan shrimp varieties.

Thanks!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Bamboo's only filter feed, I don't even know if they could eat anything else and they die a lot of times in people tanks who don't have the food in the water column for them.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

That's what I thought, but they told me at Aqua Forest Aquarium that bamboo shrimp would eat newborn CRS. Tank is well established for over a year, with feeding of powdered foods a few times a week for fry. I thought a bamboo shrimp would be a good fit.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

i highly doubt it. they eat tiny particle stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool, that's good to know. I wonder why the LFS told me they would use their giant fans to catch babies?


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Me thinks someone at your LFS has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

yea, tell em about this forum so they can get educated 

from watching my bamboo shrimp they love hiding until it gets dark and that's when they'll do a good chunk of their feeding. I don't know if mine hide all of the time because of all the other shrimp in the tank or if it's just what they do.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Bamboo shrimp quite happily eat small crustaceans that happen to get caught in their fans, things like cyclops, daphnia, and the like. If a very small shrimplet happened to stumble into one of them it's not entirely impossible that they would eat it, in fact, it's difficult to believe that they wouldn't get one every once in a very great while just by chance. That said, they don't go out of their way to catch baby shrimp and when I have kept them they definitely didn't hurt the population of other shrimp in the tank in any noticeable way, nor did I ever actually observe them eating a shrimp.

If nothing else, the places that bamboo shrimp tend to feed (high flow, off the bottom) are not the same places that baby shrimp usually spend their time (low flow, on a surface.)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Green lace shrimp it is, thanks!


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

also bamboo shrimp are very pretty. at least one of mine is. he's a darkish red very deep. it's very cool looking.

check it!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coolshare (Apr 18, 2021)

Tiger said:


> I'd like to add a filter feeding shrimp to my aquarium, but before I do I was wondering if anyone knew whether they might catch and eat baby CRS or yellows?
> 
> I can't seem to find any of the smaller fan shrimp varieties.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine are very mild and only eat with fans




Even though some times “fighting” for positions


----------

